
The flagging on HN is getting ridiculous - lisper
If you&#x27;re wondering why you&#x27;re not seeing anything about the new Mac Mini on the HN front page, it&#x27;s because it has been flagged off:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18336780<p>This is getting a little ridiculous.  Love or hate Apple, there is no question that this rev is relevant to HN.
======
detaro
When it was submitted, it was a link titled "New Mac Mini" pointing to the
product page for the old mac minis. I suspect that's why it was flagged, not
any personal feelings about Apple.

